# First cycle without testosterone



## johny555 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I have question about my first cycle which consist from Trenbolon, Boldenone and Stanazol (oral). I have 211 pounds and I would like to rech 220 pounds. I would like to avoid acne and gyno, so I eliminate the testosterone. I do not need to gain to much bulk, but I would like to reach more hardness of muscle. Can I do this first cycle ? Or if must be the testosterone in the first cycle, which will you recommend me. 

Thanks


----------



## jozifp103 (Feb 20, 2015)

*​Do much, much more research my friend. Do not begin this cycle...you have much to learn. Read all the stickies, then read some more.*


----------



## mrnogainz (Mar 2, 2015)

No cycle should be ran without test.


----------



## Devostator (May 7, 2015)

really no cycle should be ran without test


----------



## Conceal30 (May 7, 2015)

johny555 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have question about my first cycle which consist from Trenbolon, Boldenone and Stanazol (oral). I have 211 pounds and I would like to rech 220 pounds. I would like to avoid acne and gyno, so I eliminate the testosterone. I do not need to gain to much bulk, but I would like to reach more hardness of muscle. Can I do this first cycle ? Or if must be the testosterone in the first cycle, which will you recommend me.
> 
> Thanks



dont do it. no test? because you dont want sides? but your running 3 compounds all of which can cause acne, and tren can cause gyno. you need to do a lot more research on how and why these compounds work.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 7, 2015)

This has to be a joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazdad (May 10, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> This has to be a joke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If not, I feel bad for this guy.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 10, 2015)

Nobody is that stupid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akrobatik (Oct 9, 2015)

Guy wants to run AAS just to gain 9 Lbs? Troll post. You should always keep your first cycle simple without stacking as i was told by experienced builders. First cycle should be simple example Test-E for 14 weeks with proper PCT and see how your body reacts and note sides. Then next cycle add in another compound and see the difference.


----------



## Mountain-Man (Oct 15, 2015)

Brother do some more research please all u need to know is on this board don't waste a cycle if u need advice we are here for ya but u need test my freind


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Oct 17, 2015)

I'll parrot what has been said above to a degree. Keep your first cycle simple... Test C or E (same shit really, but each has there following), 300-500mgs weekly (virgin receptors will make you grow like a weed with low doses). I hear you with the not looking to gain much mass, mainly hardness, but this _really_ can be achieved, with diet, train an cardio alone. listen to your body be patient and research a bit more brother....you'll get there


----------



## gymclass (Jun 27, 2016)

I though about it also, prohormones against anabolics... but now I'm pretty sure, that it's a bad idea.


----------

